# Maui sport fishing ?



## ASD (Dec 19, 2009)

I will be in Maui jan 6th-13th . Any of you know of a good charter outfit . Went 2 years ago and the outfit we went with were a bunch of clowns that did not belong running a charter bis (they are no longer in bis)


----------

